# Different 'symptoms' for different cycles?



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I'm a bit   today as I have had very few 'symptoms' since ET (currently 3dp5dt) - just a few uterine twinges.  At the very least I normally have very sore boobs but on this cycle they're not sore at all (on my last cycle (my one and only BFP) they were so sore I had to wear a sports bra at all times to stop them moving as they were so big and painful). 

By this point on my BFP cycle I also had night sweats, insomnia, lots of cramping, sore boobs, what felt like a UTI (but was just my bladder being squished about),  etc., etc.

Basically I was just wondering if anyone had completely different 'symptoms' on two separate BFP's (i.e., loads on one and more or less none on another?).  

As I am only 3 days in I know it's far too soon to call it one way or another and I'm trying to stop myself from reading anything into any of it but I'm just wondering if it's silly to compare two different cycles?  Could they have completely different symptoms or are they usually very similar?


----------



## SoldiersWife (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Mandy, 

As you know this is my first cycle so I can't offer advice. However, I would think that cycles could differ and still be positive. Are you using different drugs this time? 

Also could it be that implantation occurred earlier on your last cycle and that your embies this time just have a little catching up to do? 

Fingers xed that you suddenly get a rush of symptoms in the next few days, just to set your mind at rest. 

Take care xx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi I have just posted a very similar question e.g
Hi, I have a little girl Darcey who was our 5th full IVF cycle. In my 2ww with her (my first pregnancy) I knew I was pregnant as my breasts almost throbbed. Since her birth this is my 3rd cycle so 8th in total (yikes). Any way i am in my 2ww and desperatey hoping this cycle has worked but although Ive had a few twinges etc my breasts just feel normal, no pain. I am hoping that this is because I have already been pregnant and breast fed therefore they wont need to change as much, am I clinging on to false hope or did any of you ladies out there get a BFP without sore breasts>
Any stories appreciated.
Many Thanks
Lucy

If you have any answers lets me know and I will do the same. its so very hard isnt it. I am 7dp 5 day transfer so should be feeling something by now. I have a really bad cold and feel shattered but I dont know if thats is just because of my cold grrrrr.x


----------



## michp (Jan 5, 2011)

Just wanted to say when got first bfp boobs killed even just laying in bed. Mc at 6 weeks. Second bfp boobs fine and kept looking at them and saying they weren't pregnancy boobs but still got bfp. You can never know. 

Good luck and hang in there xx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, much appreciated. x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

First cycle was ICSI, had sore boobs from ET (on cyclogest) onwards, then they stopped hurting when the 2nd week of the 2ww started-BFN. This TX is FET, sore boobs only started 5dp5dt, but on different meds (ie progynova and cyclogest) and OTD is in 48hours, one minute I think I will get BFP, the next think its just the meds   I am driving myself mad with symptom spotting so wanted to send you


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies.

Coully - my only ever BFP ended in a m/c so anything about breastfeeding wouldn't apply to me.  

SoldiersWife - for the first time I got perfect blasts, so I doubt they'd be late implanters.  They were already perfectly developed at day 5.    I'm on the same drugs - just more oestrogen and lower dosage prednisolone.

Michp - thanks.    On my bfp, I was also up 3-4 times a night to go to the loo and suffered very badly with insomnia & night sweats and couldn't sleep during the day either (although I've now read that that could easily have been the higher dosage of prednisolone and not due to the pg at all   ).  This time I seem to be sleeping for England.  In fact, it's the best I've slept in at least 6 months.  I'm also needing a short nap during the day.  I seem to be constantly tired - but as I say, I've had insomnia for around 6 months so I have a lot of catching up to do.

Faithope - One thing I was thinking about the sore boobs, is that on my bfp cycle my pregnyl dosage was much higher (which is obviously HCG) so that could be why my boobs hurt earlier - and of course for an FET you wouldn't have that at all, so that could be one explanation?  Come to think of it, my last bfn was the same as you describe - sore boobs after EC/ET then it gradually disappeared in the second week.


----------



## liza69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mandypandy  both my previous cycles were bfp and I had different symptoms for both.  first time i had really sore boobs and metallic taste in my mouth, overwhelming tiredness and diziness, this was all really in my 2nd week.  The 2nd time I had soreish boobs, metal in my mouth and that was it.  I started to keep a diary 2nd time round of what happened and how I felt on a daily basis, not something I would normally do but it has been helpful this time round as i can go back and see how i felt on the same day last time.
Hope this helps a bit


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Liza - I've done the same thing.  I kept a diary on my last go (which was my bfp that unfortunately ended in m/c) and I'm doing it again this time.  I think what it's mostly showing me is that it's not really possible to compare.  I'm definitely having 'symptoms' this time around (so hopefully it's a good sign and not just wishful thinking), they're just different.


----------



## liza69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Both my bfp ended in m/c so I know exactly how you feel. Keep positive and good luck x


----------

